# How You Want The Gallery Setup?



## potroastV2 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been holding off on fully transferring over to the new forum due to gallery issues, how do you guys want it setup, do you want a personalized gallery for you member profiles or do you want one main gallery that everyone contributes to.


----------

